# New VTA on-road class in upstate New York!!



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

*New Vta On-road Class In Upstate New York!!*

Just thought I would let anyone who races in upstate New York know about a brand new 1/10 pan car on-road class that we are starting. The track we will be using for racing and testing is at Racing City Hobbies in South Glens Falls, NY. It will be for 1/10 direct-drive pan cars with Vintage Trans Am bodies like the ones that HPI sells, 1966 Mustang, 1968 Camaro, 1970 Cuda, etc. The cars will all use the same motor and battery specs. We are using the SMC 1 cell lipos and the new Speed Passion Stock Club Racing esc and 17.5 brushless motor combo. The cars will use Jaco WGT tires and rims only with the Lilac compound. Any 1/10 pan car chassis is allowed. Our club is currently in the process of testing various chassis such as the Associated 10R5, the CRC Gen X10, and the about to be released Enforcer ER10RS which is shown in the included pictures.

Listed below are the specs for the Enforcer ER10RS
More info at: enforcerrc.com

The ER10RS (FRP-CF) 1/10 Scale Car Kit. is our High Performance 1/10th scale pan car racer.
It is not a link car nore is it a T plate Car, it is a carbon fiber single spring plate, 
we were the first to use the carbon spring plate design over any others or types and it worked so good we put it into production.
with over 3 years of testing and winning,we know you can win with our high end competition design,with a focus on low weight design & lightweight construction



Features


Adjustable Reactive Caster 
Front Upper Suspension Arm Mount 0, 5 and 10 degrees set to adjust Reactive caster (included).they are used to adjust the amount of caster change when the front end of the car is compressing (diving) or decompressing (rising). 
Adjustable Ride Height 
Ride height is easily adjustable using included front Aluminum shims and standard rear ride height bearing holders for the rear axle , as well as adjustable shock preload for middle ride height adjustment. 
Adjustable Wheelbase 
Wheelbase can be adjusted in 3mm increments for a total of 9mm and 2.5mm adjustment for our front Suspension mounting plate. so we have the best car out there today to give you all the adjustments you will need. 
General 
All new spring plate rear suspension that allows for perfect alignment at all times 
All new ER10RS platform designed fit LiPo batteries and brushless motors and spacers to center the Brushed motors. 
All new steering design, and able to run the standard steering, gives you more adjustments. 
ENFORCER 1/10 GT pan car with self developed parts designed by ERC and manufactured by Tigermoth Racing. 
Proven MLP's premium design, workmanship & Tigermoths quality and unmatched attention to details. 
with the (keep it simple rule) in mind and well thought out details, light weight Chassis, 
Designed for indoor carpet racing as well as outdoor asphalt racing. 
Optimal Battery placement design 4 cell east to west on the chassis or north to south plus 
a north to south setup for 6cell lipo's all with the same parts!

I will be posting more and better pictures of the Enforcer car in the coming week; watch for them!


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

there at www.enforcerrc.com


----------



## Dakota2763 (Oct 15, 2004)

has there been any testing going on? pic? of the chassis?


----------



## Team Lotus (Nov 25, 2003)

View attachment 112543


Here are a couple of pics! Enjoy!

More to come soon.

There has been testing and I can report that the Enforcer ER10RS is by far the best pan car I have ever driven, and I've driven just about all of them!

We will be doing more testing this coming weekend and should have more info available next week as well as more pics!


----------

